# another ebay chancer



## paul-c (14 Jul 2021)

a short while ago i saw someone selling last years ( i think) axminster catalogue for a tenner but this one is taking the proverbial for this years free axminster catalogue

Huge Axminster Tools Catalogue 2020 2021 403 Pages Bosch Festool Saws Drills etc | eBay


----------



## Terrytpot (14 Jul 2021)

"In very good unread condition, there is some very slight creasing to the top of the cover"...
words fail me.


----------



## Argus (14 Jul 2021)

From the feedback, he seems to specialise in selling old brochures for cars........


----------



## danst96 (14 Jul 2021)

paul-c said:


> a short while ago i saw someone selling last years ( i think) axminster catalogue for a tenner but this one is taking the proverbial for this years free axminster catalogue
> 
> Huge Axminster Tools Catalogue 2020 2021 403 Pages Bosch Festool Saws Drills etc | eBay


Ive dropped him a message, just inquiring whether the sale includes any tools. I will keep you posted, might be onto something here.


----------



## Terrytpot (14 Jul 2021)

danst96 said:


> Ive dropped him a message, just inquiring whether the sale includes any tools. I will keep you posted, might be onto something here.


Tell him I’ve got one that’s crease free he can have for £30 inc. p&p


----------



## MARK.B. (14 Jul 2021)

Just released and very rare


----------



## okeydokey (14 Jul 2021)

If it helps anyone I can access a supply of new and in pristine condition current Argos Catalogues (full colour) if anyone's interested (and to save postage) collection can be arranged at your local Argos store. BTW Ive not listed on an auction site yet


----------



## Bristol_Rob (14 Jul 2021)

Maybe a money laundering scheme or drug dealer.
Very sketchy...


----------



## Andy3Sheds (15 Jul 2021)

Think of the nectar points !!


----------



## Dangermouse 2nd (15 Jul 2021)

Only a fiver postage too ! wonder how he got 100% good feedback. Must be a lot of stupid people out there !


----------



## NickDReed (15 Jul 2021)

But why settle for a current axminster catalogue when you can have... 




The Peugeot 205 mardi gras 1994 *SINGLE SHEET* brochure??


----------



## whatknot (16 Jul 2021)

Now that might be a profitable line, as they discontinued their catalogue a while back ;-) 

Perhaps more valuable than a brand new Axminster catalogue




okeydokey said:


> If it helps anyone I can access a supply of new and in pristine condition current Argos Catalogues (full colour) if anyone's interested (and to save postage) collection can be arranged at your local Argos store. BTW Ive not listed on an auction site yet


----------



## TRITON (19 Jul 2021)

Bristol_Rob said:


> Maybe a money laundering scheme or drug dealer.
> Very sketchy...


Money laundering ??, at £39.99 a time


----------



## jcassidy (19 Jul 2021)

Wow there must be some underworld market in car brochure porn of which we are totally unaware. The other buyers/sellers in his feedback are doing the same thing. I wonder if we missed out on another career as purveyors of car brochure porn. Do you think they have secret meetings in pub backrooms to stare at the latest Jaguar brochures?

Or it's money laundering on a small scale... you'd have to shift a significant number of brochures at £34 a pop to make a dent in your average drug lord's cash pile....


----------



## Bristol_Rob (19 Jul 2021)

TRITON said:


> Money laundering ??, at £39.99 a time


Why not?
It's instant buy - not an auction.


----------



## paulrbarnard (19 Jul 2021)

There is a massive buying and selling of all manner of catalogues and brochures. Many are very collectible. Even the ones ‘we’ might consider unworthy of consideration. 

The owner of a restored car might pay a lot for an original owners manual or sales brochure. In years to come the person restoring an Axminster band saw might very well love to have a copy of the Axminster catalog listing it new. 

The seller here might be a bit ahead of the game from our perspective but nothing ventured nothing gained as they say. The great feature of sales like this is you don’t have to buy.


----------



## danst96 (19 Jul 2021)

The fellow came back and very politely explained no tools are included in the sale and it is indeed only for the catalog


----------



## Terry - Somerset (19 Jul 2021)

In not many years paper catalogues will be as common as shopping lists written with quill pens on parchment - a valued piece of history.

No wonder prices are going up - the seller of the Axi catalogue was clearly once a futures trader in the city - but in a few years time you may be thankful you bought so rare a document at so llow a price!


----------



## TRITON (19 Jul 2021)

Bristol_Rob said:


> Why not?
> It's instant buy - not an auction.


Because people arent needing to launder under 50 quid. 
Think about who needs to launder money, and the level of sum they would need to . Ask how you launder money thats in a paypal or bank account in the first place.

Laundering money from drugs is sums in the thousands, many thousands, and they cant readily place those into a bank account, beyond dribs and drabs.
So even considering it is laundering, who the F*** would be offsetting such ill gotten gains on a worthless tool catalog


----------



## Terry - Somerset (19 Jul 2021)

It is the seller of the catalogue who may be laundering money, not the buyer.

I set up as an ebay trader. I buy large quantities of bulk rubbish (not an Axi catalogue of course - I pick those up as a freebie when I visit the store). I sell it to accounts I set up at vastly inflated prices.

The bank see a successful ebay trader. Buy in bulk and sell separate items. Something legitimate (and not so legitimate) traders do. The taxman sees a profitable business on which tax is paid.

What's the problem?


----------



## Droogs (19 Jul 2021)

TRITON said:


> So even considering it is laundering, who the F*** would be offsetting such ill gotten gains on a worthless tool catalog



Most Californian woodworkers fall into that category


----------



## Lonsdale73 (19 Jul 2021)

okeydokey said:


> If it helps anyone I can access a supply of new and in pristine condition current Argos Catalogues (full colour) if anyone's interested (and to save postage) collection can be arranged at your local Argos store. BTW Ive not listed on an auction site yet


I'll bet you can't


----------



## Stevekane (20 Jul 2021)

This was news to me but apparantly the fixed odds betting terminals in bookies was the way smallish drug dealers did it, just go in and bet limitless amounts, the machines are set to pay out a percentage and you have clean money in either cheque or cash with a receipt. The gambling industry fought tooth and nail to keep these machines no limit,,,I wonder why?


----------



## Stanleymonkey (20 Jul 2021)

I've just emailed and asked if it's the limited edition version!

Anyone else going to 'write in' and ask a question??


----------



## Cabinetman (21 Jul 2021)

Terry - Somerset said:


> It is the seller of the catalogue who may be laundering money, not the buyer.
> 
> I set up as an ebay trader. I buy large quantities of bulk rubbish (not an Axi catalogue of course - I pick those up as a freebie when I visit the store). I sell it to accounts I set up at vastly inflated prices.
> 
> ...


I think you’ve hit the nail on the head fair and square, and the accounts that are paying you are presumably doing it through something like a prepaid debit card. Ian


----------



## AdrianUK (21 Jul 2021)

Long years ago, I bought a sierra cosworth, couple of years old, salesman gave me a few of the promotional material, which I kept and found years after I’d moved on to more sensible cars. Anyways, some years back I came across them, reading them brought back fun memories of youth, but eventually I put them on the bay for auction at .99p thinking they may reach the dizzy heights of £5.00. They eventually reached £80 ish, just no predicting what people will pay. If I’d known, I’d have asked the salesman for a few more.


----------



## alan895 (21 Jul 2021)

This is the same seller who was offering it for 79.99 a couple of months ago: Most optimistic eBay listing of 2021 | UKworkshop.co.uk


----------



## paul-c (26 Jul 2021)

i was in the warrington axminster store on thursday and as i entered right next to the door was a full pallet of those rare catalogues so as i picked one up it did cross my mind we should all list them just slightly cheaper than him , but then i thought i dont want to give axminster any ideas about charging for them. 
cheers paul


----------

